
Global Priorities Bigger Than Climate Change - melling
https://www.ted.com/talks/bjorn_lomborg_sets_global_priorities
======
f_allwein
huh. Argues that we should address problems where we can do a lot of good with
relatively little investment. As an economist, he seems to be proud to take a
rational approach, but on the other hand, he is taking a view based merely on
financial rewards ("bad projects — basically, projects where if you invest a
dollar, you get less than a dollar back").

So let's assume money invested in HIV/AIDS prevention and treatment can bring
more savings than fixing climate change (which is very expensive). How does it
follow from this that a focus on HIV/AIDS would be more important? After all,
climate change is an existential problem that may endanger the survival of our
civilization.

~~~
melling
"may endanger"

Not a convincing argument. All the countries with nuclear weapons or more of a
danger. The effects of climate change are slow, and people can adapt.

